# Point of Use Water Heater



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

So how many of you install the point of use electric watered heaters with a T&P valve?

I saw this one at a local gas station.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Not me, but I can see where someone might want you to put a pressure relief valve on it.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Here is a cleaned up picture. If I read the Illinois plumbing code this is a requirement. I never installed one of these, always put a 6 to 10 gallon heater in the rafters.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Is that a tank or just an inline heater ( which does not require TP)??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> So how many of you install the point of use electric watered heaters with a T&P valve?
> 
> I saw this one at a local gas station.


 I think it came from the boiler/heating vessel code book.. goes something like... " any heating vessel regardless of fuel that are under pressure on closed system must have approved t/p installed " that was way back reading a tag on t/p with lead plug on it..


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

grandpa said:


> Is that a tank or just an inline heater ( which does not require TP)??


It's an inline heater that has less than 64oz of storage.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Just reread the code for Illinois. Says all equipment for heating water or storing hot water needs a relief valve.

Guess there are 100's of these that bees to be reworked to meet the code.



Section 890.1230 Safety Devices

a) All equipment used for heating water or storing hot water shall be provided, at the time of installation of such equipment, with an appropriate relief valve or valves to protect against excessive or unsafe temperature and/or pressure. This shall be achieved by installing either a pressure relief valve and a temperature relief valve or by installing a combination pressure-temperature relief valve.


----------



## curtis2kul (Sep 14, 2008)

I've never thought of a T&P in that situation but I guess by code you really need one.

On another note, I went to "fix a leaking eeMax" one time and it was installed upside down. It actually got so hot that it melted the Plastic and started to leak.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

How does having an exposed copper hot water relief line below the sink jive with the ADA requirements. I'm guessing that there's a floor drain (at best) in the middle of the restroom? I can see the logic behind this but I don't see the practial need.







Paul


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Most of the ones I see have it built in. Maybe they are 1 gal tanks.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a ecosmart to install tomorrow , we will see. 2.65 gpm @ 60 degree 105 degree output, cust furnished for the whole house. have to reroute the water, so I will set it up for std elec. don't know if it has T&P. but it's undersized online purchace.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> I have a ecosmart to install tomorrow , we will see. 2.65 gpm @ 60 degree 105 degree output, cust furnished for the whole house. have to reroute the water, so I will set it up for std elec. don't know if it has T&P. but it's undersized online purchace.


That's supposed to supply an entire house? 








Paul


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> That's supposed to supply an entire house?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I hope it doesnt discharge with someone in a wheelchairs foot under it , the line should be insulated and terminated outside


----------



## pathfinder12 (Nov 17, 2012)

well this is a electronic product,means electronic water heater.i dont use this.because electronic water heater consume lot of energy.i have installed solar energy water heater system.it is little bit costly,but is more economical then others.i am suggesting you to discuss about *solar water heate*r.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

pathfinder12 said:


> well this is a electronic product,means electronic water heater.i dont use this.because electronic water heater consume lot of energy.i have installed solar energy water heater system.it is little bit costly,but is more economical then others.i am suggesting youwater heater.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Who are you??? You better find the path to the intro section before we block you out...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Find the path... You slay me Rj! 
:laughing:


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

A T&P must be installed in the tank not near the tank, manf. specs are all you need to follow. POU do not need relief valves.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

pathfinder12 said:


> well this is a electronic product,means electronic water heater.i dont use this.because electronic water heater consume lot of energy.i have installed solar energy water heater system.it is little bit costly,but is more economical then others.i am suggesting you to discuss about *solar water heate*r.


Someone needs to push the button on this guy !


----------



## CoralRockPlumb (Jun 1, 2012)

The building code needs to be revised to exclude tankless heaters. And then slap the local building official for approving a t& p valve on a tankless.


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> It's an inline heater that has less than 64oz of storage.


More like less than 8 ounces. 
Damn, hate it for you SewerRatz, but code makes money for plumbers, no matter how stupid they are.

The things suck anyways. For the amount of flow you want requires way too much electric juice. 

If this is your first time working on them just make sure that you purge the lines free from air before you crank it back up. Any air pockets in the lines 
will fry the system faster than you can blink. And don't think about changing the aerator out on the faucet. The eemax aerator is what restricts the flow to allow for proper heating.


----------

